# writing a scream/yell/etc



## k3ng (Oct 4, 2010)

In my current dialogue only (almost anyway) piece, I've arrived at a situation where I need my character to scream out loud. 

Normally I avoid writing verbal screams in dialogue because I think it doesn't quite work on a more serious note. 

With this piece though, I think I can't avoid it. So, how would you write said scream/yell? Currently now I am going with the caps lock shouting because I'm not including dialogue tags and I like the effect. So.. options.

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

AAAAUUUUGGGHHH!

AUGH!

ZOMGWTFLOLBBQ (just kidding).

Cheers.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 4, 2010)

Is this a "my God look at that" scream, a "I am about to die scream", a "Get your hands off me "scream" or what? Just kidding, though I guess they could all be different, I think people are unlikely to analyse the spelling of it, go with whichever you like.


----------



## mwd (Oct 4, 2010)

"He screamed."

You would probably include it as part of a longer sentence, describe it better, etc.  But in general, I think sounds like that are always better in narration than dialogue.  In dialogue, I feel they always come out lame.

Don't overthink it, IMO.


----------



## k3ng (Oct 5, 2010)

mwd said:


> "He screamed."
> 
> You would probably include it as part of a longer sentence, describe it better, etc.  But in general, I think sounds like that are always better in narration than dialogue.  In dialogue, I feel they always come out lame.
> 
> Don't overthink it, IMO.


 
I also think it's lame sometimes, depending on the context, which is why I avoid them. But in this current piece of writing I'm writing a large portion of the text in dialogue alone, without dialogue tags.


----------



## gagoots (Oct 5, 2010)

My favorite surprised kind of scream is Gaaaah! David Mitchell uses it quite a bit.


----------



## funnygirl (Oct 5, 2010)

In the words of Mark Twain - "Don't say the old lady screamed. Bring her on and let her scream."

How about bad horror movie EEEEEEEEEKKKK! hehe 
Nah I liked the first on, AAAAAHHHHHH!


----------



## Like a Fox (Oct 5, 2010)

I like a bit of Y action at the front. Yaaaaarrrrgghh!! Maybe a bit too piratey though.


----------



## funnygirl (Oct 5, 2010)

Nothing can ever be *too* piratey!

The 'falling off a cliff' scream is good too AAAAAIIIIIIIIEEEEEEE!

I'm more of a short 'GAH!' screamer myself, it just doesn't pack a punch though does it. :/


----------



## Waste. (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd say keep it classic, a simple AAAAAAH! with do. 
Then again if its a yell. YAAAAAH!
Or voice it? "Yikes" "Jeepers." 

>.<

x


----------



## WolfieReveles (Oct 5, 2010)

what's the context? What sort of scream is it?


----------

